# kitten formula



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

I need a recipe for kitten formula. I have a small can of powdered but was told that wasn't really the best for a kitten. I have one small kitten. My mother cat had 5 babies. Well, she had the first one, it was dead. The second one is alive. The next 3 had to be removed by C section, after which mama was spayed. Not going through this again.

Anyway, she's not getting her milk back in. The vet said to use warm clothes on her stomach and her milk would come back but this little baby is trying and trying to eat, and just getting no where. The surgery was yesterday, and I'm afraid I'll lose this baby if I don't do something. I am going to mix up some of the powdered formula in the event that no one knows for sure, but if you do, please let me know. I have regular dry powdered milk and I have 2% milk, and that's all I have. We are in a snow storm, so going out for milk is not happening today. Anyone have any suggestions, please?


----------



## amwitched (Feb 14, 2004)

I have always used the powder type of kitten milk. That way the "rest of the can" won't go bad. 

Good luck with your baby.


----------



## dunroven (Dec 6, 2004)

Thanks! I have never had to bottle feed a baby but I got this in case something were ever to happen, plus I have rabbits and was told it could be used for them, so I guess I'll be giving it a shot later on. Thanks for the help!


----------



## Willowynd (Mar 27, 2005)

The kitten can survive just fine for 48 hours on fluids. They need hydration and energy at this point- not formula. I have seen formula kill kittens or pups because thier systems were not ready for it yet. The first 48 hours mom does not have milk- they have colostrum. They get thier milk in at 48 hours or so. So give this instead for the first 48 hours:

>Homemade Ringer's solution
>
>Put in a Pyrex custard cup or microwave-safe dish, 1 Tsp.
>white corn syrup, 4 Tbsp. tap water, a few grains of sodium
>chloride (real table salt), a few grains of potassium chloride (salt
>substitute). Cover with Saran Wrap and boil.
>Let cool to body temp, covered.

After 48 hours if mom's milk is still not in (should be at this point) you can choose one of these recipes- you will want to tube it instead of bottle feeding or by dropper as you risk aspiration of the fluid into the lungs. Have your vet show you how- or there is Utube videos on how to do pups...kittens are the same. Put tube feeding in utube search. :
Homemade formulas

1 can evaporated milk 
1 can water (I use less than this to make it richer if the pup/kitten will tolerate it)
1 egg 
2 Tablespoons honey or Karo syrup (white corn syrup)

Blend in a blender. For a small number of kittens or pups I immediately pour out into a ice cube tray and freeze. Then pop the cubes out and store in a Ziploc bag. 
When feeding, I allow these to thaw and then warm by hot water soaking, no 
microwave. 

Another recipe

>1 small can evap. milk (5 oz.)
>4 egg yolks
>1/2 cup full fat yogurt with active cultures, like
>Stoneybrook
>1/2 Tbsp. mayonnaise
>
>Blend or mixer it smooth. I heat it in a Pyrex custard cup. I give
>it 5 seconds on high in microwave. Test it with fingertip. Give 5
>seconds at a time, just until the chill is off. You must keep this in
>fridge. This puts weight on thin pups/kittens fast.


----------



## Willow101 (Feb 20, 2008)

I just raised an orphan kitten on 2 parts evaporated milk to one part water. (I can of the evaporated milk to 1/2 can water) I didn't mix anything else with that and the kitten did great.

If you have access to goat's milk that would work great too. 

I would also allow the kitten to continue nursing on mom as mom may still have a tiny bit of colostrum. Failure to get any of that first milk can be a death sentence. Even a few drops is better than nothing. Also, mom will keep the kitten dlean and going potty regularly which will make your job of feeding it much easier.

Willow101


----------



## mamahen (May 11, 2002)

For now use the 2% milk with a dribble of karo or pancake syrup - warm like a baby bottle in water. 

I've used liquid formula from the vet($$$), powdered KMR formula and evaporated milk. I like to evaporated milk best. KMR sometimes constipates.

TO the canned milk I add: a TBL of water, a squirt of Nutracal paste (about 1 in.) and a squirt of liquid kitty vitamins. I use one of the little kitty bottles, with an X cut in the nipple. I warm it in a cup of hot tap water - shaking it up.

Make sure you hold the kitten flat on your hand, lap, or chest and hold the bottle at an angle to get the suction right. Keep him warm. Good luck!


----------

